# Persistent alerts disabled under alert preferences not working.



## dr k (Nov 25, 2018)

The second check box down from the top under Alert Preferences allows one email notification for many new posts until posts are read, then a single new email should come in after reading those posts for the next one(s).  I receive multiple alerts and emails whether the persistent box is checked or not for the same thread. The red alert flag may have the number seven and when I go to the thread with seven new posts it goes to none. Am I missing something because I'm getting too many emails for the same thread anymore before going to SMF site.


----------



## hellasteph (Nov 30, 2018)

dr k said:


> The second check box down from the top under Alert Preferences allows one email notification for many new posts until posts are read, then a single new email should come in after reading those posts for the next one(s).  I receive multiple alerts and emails whether the persistent box is checked or not for the same thread. The red alert flag may have the number seven and when I go to the thread with seven new posts it goes to none. Am I missing something because I'm getting too many emails for the same thread anymore before going to SMF site.



Hi there, thanks for the note! The Persistent Alert preferences is only that red flag in the upper right hand corner of this site. It's your notifications area like you would consider on a mobile phone. 

The specific check boxes you're looking for are here: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/account/preferences








*Please note that there are other areas that you could be subscribing to email alerts for such as:*

If you watch threads individually, here's how to check: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/watched/threads
If you watch forums as topic areas, here's how to check: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/watched/forums


----------



## dr k (Dec 2, 2018)

hellasteph said:


> Hi there, thanks for the note! The Persistent Alert preferences is only that red flag in the upper right hand corner of this site. It's your notifications area like you would consider on a mobile phone.
> 
> The specific check boxes you're looking for are here: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/account/preferences
> 
> ...


I took a screen shot of two emails one minute apart in my inbox and screen shots of my notifications of my watched forms, preferences and alert preferences. You probably can access my account and find why I keep getting multiple emails on the same unread thread instead of just one email.


----------



## dr k (Dec 7, 2018)

hellasteph said:


> Hi there, thanks for the note! The Persistent Alert preferences is only that red flag in the upper right hand corner of this site. It's your notifications area like you would consider on a mobile phone.
> 
> The specific check boxes you're looking for are here: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/account/preferences
> 
> ...


After giving several days to test it appears that redundant email notifications has been solved after unchecking the box Alway email watched thread notifications. Thanks for the links.  Those help a lot.


----------

